
Ask HN: Books for reading before bed? - Apocryphon
Looking for books specifically good to read before falling asleep. So, that leaves out deeply technical works and textbooks. Both non-fiction and fiction welcome.
======
pmdulaney
Boswell's Life of Johnson. I have an old OUP hardback in Scotch Roman that is
an old-fashioned experience in itself.

